# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  nhờ các bác tư vấn về spindle

## h-d

em đang dùng loại 48v DC phi 52 của china. thấy chạy nóng và ồn quá. Bác nào có thể tư vấn giúp em đổi qua loại nào êm và ít nóng không ạ. 

DC hay AC 1 pha và 3 pha đều được, quan trọng là phi 52 để bắt vào cái giá cũ. em không muốn thay cái giá này.

Cảm ơn các bác đã xem

----------


## hunter_dt

Cái của bác có quạt ko ạ

----------


## diy1102

> Cái của bác có quạt ko ạ


Cái này có quạt nên mới ồn. Mà em cũng từng dùng làm gì mà ồn lắm đâu? hay của bác hỏng vòng bi rồi.

----------


## hunter_dt

> Cái này có quạt nên mới ồn. Mà em cũng từng dùng làm gì mà ồn lắm đâu? hay của bác hỏng vòng bi rồi.


Chuẩn rồi, chắc hỏng bi hay mòn chổi than rồi, cách khắc phục là mua cái khác  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Mua spin mới, hóa giá con cũ cho em, hihi

----------


## dangtantu1988

mua cái mới bán xác lại cho em đi anh

----------


## linhdt1121

> Chuẩn rồi, chắc hỏng bi hay mòn chổi than rồi, cách khắc phục là mua cái khác


mình tưởng spin là loại ko chổi than nhỉ

----------


## solero

Thực ra thì cái từ "Spindle" nó chỉ đến cái trục quay chính. Còn cái mà chúng ta hay gọi là Spindle nó đã tích hợp sẵn động cơ. Mà cái việc nó tích hợp động cơ gì thì mặc cha nó. 1 chiều hay xoay chiều, 1 pha hay 3 pha thì cũng vậy. Cứ được dùng lắp trên máy phay thì được anh em ta gọi là Sờ phín hết he he.

----------


## h-d

cái chính là có quạt nó ồn đó mấy bác, chứ không có hỏng chổi than hay vòng bi. chạy nó khá nóng nên không thích lắm. đo trên thân động cơ nó khoảng 70 độ. Mình muốn kiếm con nào mát mát hơn. Hàng không có thanh lý nha mấy bác hehehe

----------


## ahdvip

Hình như em nhớ mấy con spindle 800W thi đường kính tầm khoảng 65 thì phải, cái giá cũ của anh có gì đặt biệt ko sao lại luyến tiếc vậy, ^^

----------


## ít nói

2.2kw nước pác kết ko

----------


## h-d

up ....tiếp tục nhờ các bác tư vấn ạ

----------


## thucongmynghe79

2,2 giải nhiệt nước giá cả ra sao bác nhi,

----------


## emptyhb

> 2,2 giải nhiệt nước giá cả ra sao bác nhi,


Em có combo 2,2kw đã qua sử dụng, trước mua của bác ít noi nhung về chưa dùng, bác cần thì em để lại cho giá 4tr.

----------

